# New to EPAK questions.



## scottie (Oct 12, 2010)

I am starting my first EPAK class tonight. I have so many questions I really don't know where to start. I have trained in Isshinryu Karate since 2005, and in the martial arts since 1990 (sport karate until 2005).

1. EPAK is a beautiful art. What makes it so effective? 

2. In Isshinryu there are so many Asso... some good, some teach the leaders brand of Isshinryu. Does anyone know anything about the United States Kenpo Karate Asso.... I am not trying to start an argument I just want to know that they are a good group. I have read about them and they seem to be really good.  

3. The Pres. of the USKKA. is a black belt in Isshinryu. does anyone know how they would blend. I want more than anything to learn the self defense of this art. but I don't want to give up on my heart art. This may become that to me.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 12, 2010)

I believe the answer to your first question is the fact that kenpo trains all all ranges; so, you are just as comfortable chest to chest as you are at contact range. I can't help you with the other questions.
Sean


----------



## scottie (Oct 12, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> I believe the answer to your first question is the fact that kenpo trains all all ranges; so, you are just as comfortable chest to chest as you are at contact range. I can't help you with the other questions.
> Sean


I don't know that the other questions matter. hope I did not offend anyone. I guess I will be able to answer them for myself in years to come. It appears to be a very complete art. I am scared I'm gonna go from being a beginner in Isshinryu to looking dumb in this art. Is it hard to learn all of the movements?


----------



## MJS (Oct 12, 2010)

scottie said:


> I am starting my first EPAK class tonight. I have so many questions I really don't know where to start. I have trained in Isshinryu Karate since 2005, and in the martial arts since 1990 (sport karate until 2005).
> 
> 1. EPAK is a beautiful art. What makes it so effective?
> 
> ...


 
1)  There are many things that make it effective IMO.  The art addresses a wide variety of attacks, and uses principles, concepts and ideas that I havent seen in other arts.  

2) Never heard of them.

3) I'm going to say no.  Kenpo, IMO, is alot more fluid vs. many of the Japanese arts, which tend to be more rigid.  This is not to say that they're not good, but if you're looking to compliment your Kenpo, I'd go with something else.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 12, 2010)

I think the other art will compliment Kenpo just fine. Which movement do you find troubbling.
Sean


----------

